# First Box using my new Incra Jig



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is my first box using the Incra.

scrollwolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome, looks like you got it down Scrollwolf. I will have my OP table top soon and I wil be joining you. I will be curious of which you like better, the OP box joint jig or the Incra for a good joint on the first attempt. 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Looks awesome. Did you look at the dvd that came with it? Seems like those dovetails are the first one folks try.

Outstanding job

Joe


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job there scrollwolf.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Scrollwolf, you've certainly mastered you're new set-up so it's time to make a trinket or jewellery box using thinner material. I and I suspect many others look forward to a photo-shoot of you're next project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi scrollwolf

Nice job with the new jig 

===============



scrollwolf said:


> Here is my first box using the Incra.
> 
> scrollwolf


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good Scrollwolf!!!!!
Was it easy making the first one?
Take care
Doyle


----------

